# Bug Mauler rehash



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

OK, so I have this 5th Gen Big Hauler that I WAS trying to sell... until some yahoo kid (who had been warned something like 15 times to leave it alone) knocked it off the table, broke it, and ran like ****............... /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/sad.gif

Damage short list; busted pony truck, broken chimney, broken section at the back of the cab, couple missing brake shoes, and boogered up the factory paint (xmas loco, no great loss there) Anyway, it's basically no longer "new" even though it's never been run. So I just sorta tossed it back in the box in disgust, and ignored it for about 6 months.

While waiting on the glue to dry on another project, I decided to see if I could fix the front truck. I found that the mounting post was snapped off, the frame was broken in half, and the wires pulled off. First I plated the sides with coffee stirrers, then I remembered some leftover General kit bits in the junk box. The pony truck was kind of mangled, and had too short of a wheelbase, but I sort of grafted the springs on the B'mann truck and used coffee stirrers to make a longer version of the General truck... then I glued a #6 nut where the post was broken out. I'll fabricate a strap brass mount to the motor block which might help the thing track better anyway....










Looking over the rest I saw 2 things that really made me go hmmmm... Why in the heck is the Johnson Bar on the fireman's side? and why is there a backhead throttle on a deckless locomotive? And guys call LGB "toylike" because stuff isn't quite right... lol


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Mik your becoming quite the kitbasher... 

Welcome to the Darkside 










Now for joining, do you want the chocolate chip or peanut butter cookie?


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

Bit more progress and an oops. I changed out the air tanks and pump with ones from an Annie, made a new stack out of the plastic tube from the receipt printer paper at work, and gave it the first coat of paint on the cylinders, boiler jacket, domes and cab. 

THEN I tried to straighten the bent bell yoke, stupid pot metal....


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

This thing has been my on again/off again project for MONTHS. Mostly because It's not really anything I'm very passionate about (besides wanting to find that kid and wring "fair market value" out of his hide.... )

Yesterday, I decided on a whim that the Master Mechanic extended smokebox could be dispensed with. I cut 7/8" off it, and shortened the front extension by about 3/8"









Today, I mangled the pilot. Since I haven't really decided what I'm going to do with this thing when I'm done, I decided to just have fun. The "cow catcher" is leftover from the c-16, I carved the verticals to look more like boiler tube than wood. (they still need a bit more rounding, but they are getting a bit delicate) I made the beam thicker and added Ozark poling pockets as well, since I had them here. 









Next step is the cylinders. Has anybody here ever wrapped them to make them look a bit less undersized? What did you use?


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

I made a couple pieces to enlarge the cylinders out of pvc pipe in about 5 minutes. They're just snapped in place, but IMO it's a heckuvan improvement. I'll glue them in place and then use spot putty to make them look like part of the casting just as soon as I decide on cylinder cocks.- 









Cab piping started, The inspirators are scratchbuilt -


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

More cab piping and controls. The johnson bar is an Ozark piece, the throttle is scratchbuilt from wire, plastic bits, and a leftover quadrant (I wish somebody made these, this is the third one I've had to build - Don't know about invention, but necessity sure is a mother). - 









I just couldn't resist doing this mod....A little razor saw magic and a bit of matchstick made for an open roof hatch -


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

Starting to come together, not nearly finished, but to a stopping place because I have to work early tomorrow. I think if B'mann had done them this way to start with, I'd have owned more of them over the years..... BTW, if anybody REALLY likes this one, feel free to make me an offer.


----------



## DKRickman (Mar 25, 2008)

Wow! I agree - that's the way Bachmann should have made them to begin with. Great work, and a beautiful loco, Mik. Thanks for writing up your work on her.


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

A little more progress.... 

Coal bunker was shortened about 7/8". The coal load is actually aquarium charcoal mixed with those little plastic bits that Woodland Scenics calls coal. It's held down with diluted white glue. The brake wheel migrated to the proper side and was replaced with an Ozark one. The backup light got moved to a new home as well. 









Re-arranged and cluttered dome, plus added dynamo piping. I also added wash out plug castings to both sides, just above where the crown sheet would be. Next steps are brake piping on the pilot, touch up the paint, lightly weather it, and try to sell it.


----------



## cvngrr (Apr 28, 2008)

Posted By Mik on 04/12/2009 9:17 PM
BTW, if anybody REALLY likes this one, feel free to make me an offer. 

If this was upscaled to 1:20 like your C-16, I would make you an offer. It still looks good though.


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By cvngrr on 04/19/2009 2:21 PM
Posted By Mik on 04/12/2009 9:17 PM
BTW, if anybody REALLY likes this one, feel free to make me an offer. 

If this was upscaled to 1:20 like your C-16, I would make you an offer. It still looks good though.



YOU buy the Banta cab, and I'll install it for you


----------



## cvngrr (Apr 28, 2008)

What would you think is a reasonable offer (not including the Banta cab price)?

This has the plastic valve gear though, doesn't it? I would rather have an Annie.


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

I'll never get my time out of it, but if I could get $85 for it, at least I'd have some $$ to start the mallet project. Yes, it has the plastic rods w/ brass inserts and a 5th generation drive. I do need to get a different battery door/water hatch. The stupid ears broke off this one.


----------



## cvngrr (Apr 28, 2008)

I'll consider it. Not a bad deal. What you're doing looks good. I might have to do like you're doing to one of the ON30 locos they're coming out with like the ET&WNC 12.


----------

